# NEW YAMAHA MOTORS JUST ARRIVED



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS WE JUST RECIEVED A FEW MOTORS WONT LAST LONG *
*SBUCKNER @Premier-Yamaha.COM
WORK 361-758-2140
VF250LA SHO MOTORS
VF200 LA SHO MOTORS
VF150LA SHO MOTOR
F150LB *
*VF115LA












*


----------



## VenomM2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Any 250 Sho’s left? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

